# Largest Arms?



## jagbender (Nov 29, 2012)

Arms dealer: Check out the guns on this weightlifter | Yahoo! Sports Blogs - Yahoo! Sports

[h=1]Arms dealer: Check out the guns on this weightlifter[/h]By Jay Busbee | The Turnstile ? 20 hours ago


Email








Holy sweet mother of heaven, check out those arms. That's not a gun show, that's a gun world tour.
The proud possessor of those twin slabs of muscle and brawn is Egyptian weightlifter Moustafa Ismail. His biceps are 31 inches around, enough to draw the attention of the Guinness World Records ... for both good and ill.
Check out a shot of Ismail in action here:


Nice lift, bro. (AP)
To keep in shape, according to The Daily Mail, Ismail must down seven pounds of protein, nine pounds of carbs and three gallons of water each day, and puts in two three-hour workouts each day. His typical diet includes four pounds of chicken, two pounds of steak or fish, four cups of almonds, and three liters of protein shakes. Critics have contended that his, shall we say, disproportionate arms are the result of steroids or some other unnatural additive, but Ismail insists he is clean.
Ismail, 24, began lifting in Alexandria, Egypt, and has since moved to a Boston suburb. His arms put him on Guinness' radar, which offered to fly him to London to appear with the world's shortest woman and other distinctive individuals.
That set off the critics, which insisted that Ismail must have used either steroids, implants, or a synthetic oil such as Synthol to boost the apparent size of muscle tissue. Ismail has countered that he has no money for oils, no scars from surgery, and a Japanese television program tested him and found no abnormalities. See the results for yourself:


Moustafa Ismail. (AP)
Guinness has, for the moment, severed its connection with Ismail until it can determine conclusively that Ismail's arms are the result of natural and ethical workout practices.
Ismail, for his part, says he'll use the criticism as motivation, and insists that his frame is the result of natural practices. Regardless, if nothing else he has a bright future as a bouncer ahead.
_-Follow Jay Busbee on Twitter at @jaybusbee.-_


----------



## jagbender (Nov 29, 2012)

This guy is way out of porportion  no forearms!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 29, 2012)

synthol


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 29, 2012)

Gotta be mirin those arms, bro. The aesthetics are so appealing to the opposite sex, hell i'm even mirin those things.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 29, 2012)

WTF


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you can get them guns curling 40's than I must not be eating right......


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> If you can get them guns curling 40's than I must not be eating right......


hes dying lifting those 40's. not only is it obvious he abuses synthol wouldnt the average joe lifter say WTF he should be lifting 100's?


----------



## vicious 13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha saw thus on another board


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2012)

wheres Sil at, I see a new lucky 7, WP sponsored athelete on the rise to stardom


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2012)

Another synthol loser. Not "user", I mean "loser."


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 29, 2012)

How can you sit there straight faced and saw that those are real? Nothing else on his body looks that way. They aren't even defined, just huge blobs on his arms. 100% synthol. At least the other dude admitted to it.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

Dumbass people


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 29, 2012)

I've seen gunts on fat chicks smaller than them saggy bags.....


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 29, 2012)

Disgusting and pathetic.


----------



## ctr10 (Nov 29, 2012)

Where's AZZA's picture


----------



## ctr10 (Nov 29, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Arms dealer: Check out the guns on this weightlifter | Yahoo! Sports Blogs - Yahoo! Sports
> 
> *Arms dealer: Check out the guns on this weightlifter*
> 
> ...


That doesn't even look good


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2012)

old age and gravity will not be kind to that jabroni


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 29, 2012)

Those aren't guns, they look more like blubber arms to me.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 29, 2012)

his fascia in his bi's and tri's will be very much loosened after this.. which will be conducive to building muscle..

other than that.. looks pretty silly, and must have been incredibly painful


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 29, 2012)

I think the world, as we know it, is gonna end soon.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't get over how bad he looks. No forearms. No traps. No delts. Nothing but malformed upper arms.

He's a joke.


----------



## dadrox2 (Nov 29, 2012)

Definitely Synthol...natural??? what a joke


----------



## LAM (Nov 29, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I can't get over how bad he looks. No forearms. No traps. No delts. Nothing but malformed upper arms.
> 
> He's a joke.



why would anybody want to intentionally look so stupid? there is simply nothing impressive about jacking up your body with synthol, etc.    there is no way that dude has a woman, girls don't like freakshows and that's exactly what he is.


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 29, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I can't get over how bad he looks. No forearms. No traps. No delts. Nothing but malformed upper arms.
> 
> He's a joke.




That's cause he can't inject synthol in his forearms and traps, obviously


----------



## secdrl (Nov 29, 2012)

He obviously goes to Planet Fitness.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 29, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> That's cause he can't inject synthol in his forearms and traps, obviously




you can inject synthol in traps, and i know someone who has tried forearm injections... he doesnt recommend it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 29, 2012)

guy doesnt look like he lifts...i saw some video...hes fat and very small


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

The only reason i see for someone using synthol is if your competing and have a muscle lacking slightly and want to be more symmetrical


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> you can inject synthol in traps, and i know someone who has tried forearm injections... he doesnt recommend it



Damn! Some people are really desperate


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 29, 2012)

longworthb said:


> The only reason i see for someone using synthol is if your competing and have a muscle lacking slightly and want to be more symmetrical



synthol loosens fascia which makes it easier to build muscle, especially beyond what is normal/proportionate.. it has a bad reputation because of guys like this, but is actually a very effective tool for bodybuilding purposes


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

Ya I've heard of alot of pros using it to help build lacking areas. But douche bags like this give the shit a bad name. Then u see people that have obviously used synthol and people throw out the word steroids like fucking steroids do that shit to someone. For example Valentino. He constantly said his dumbass physic was because of sterons. Fucking idiots. Misinformed people that run there dick skinners piss me off


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2012)

Ugly fuggin arms    =     Synthol


----------



## LAM (Nov 29, 2012)

longworthb said:


> For example Valentino. He constantly said his dumbass physic was because of sterons. Fucking idiots. Misinformed people that run there dick skinners piss me off



I got banned 5 minutes after joining his site.  apparently he didn't like what I had to say about his "steroid" use..LMAO!


----------



## chesty4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> synthol loosens fascia which makes it easier to build muscle, especially beyond what is normal/proportionate.. it has a bad reputation because of guys like this, but is actually a very effective tool for bodybuilding purposes


]]

Just as with any drug, anabolic or otherwise, there is difference between use and abuse.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 29, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I've seen gunts on fat chicks smaller than them saggy bags.....



Not sure if you are trying to type cunts or guts???


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 1, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I can't get over how bad he looks. No forearms. No traps. No delts. Nothing but malformed upper arms.
> 
> He's a joke.



If Azza used synthol


----------



## freddym (Dec 1, 2012)

this clown should have taken the same drugs all the bodybuilders take to get their big god looking arms.. arnold, big louis, serge nubret sergio... they all took drugs to get the look they wanted. they couldnt get what they were after on their own so they took a great drug. this clown took the wrong kind... he should call arnold... he'll tell you what to take to help achieve what you're after..


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 1, 2012)

you guys might see this pathetic cunt at heavy muscle readio at rx,stay tuned


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2012)

freddym said:


> this clown should have taken the same drugs all the bodybuilders take to get their big god looking arms.. arnold, big louis, serge nubret sergio... they all took drugs to get the look they wanted. they couldnt get what they were after on their own so they took a great drug. this clown took the wrong kind... he should call arnold... he'll tell you what to take to help achieve what you're after..


The difference being those guys also lifted and ate right to earn the bulk of muscle they stacked on....


----------



## rfagazzi (Dec 1, 2012)

I would love to see this douche with no shirt on. What a fucking ASS CLOWN!!!  Stay tuned on you tube. I got $100 that says this dildo will end up on there in a ER somewhere with an infection. I can't wait to see the gravy poor out!


----------

